# Trail Camera Pics thread



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Hey guys, Post up any trail cam pics that you have.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Thats a cool picture


----------



## Diamond_Archer (Apr 8, 2010)

Very cool pic. Thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

thats a real cool picture you know if those are twin button bucks the momma will run them off this winter but if you shoot her this season she cant run them off then they will stay on your property


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Heres one that I got during hunting season.


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

biggest buck around the 5 acres


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

bump... i like this thread. keep it gong


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Fawn


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Let's see what I can find on THIS computer of mine, my dad has a ton of pics of some nice Florida bucks we hunted last year but they're on his laptop. The picture of the buck is the spot I hunted the most last year, I don't have any pics of the buck that I hunted on here but this is one buck we had before then at least I think the date may be wrong on the camera. The one of the Bobcat is at a piece of property that we leased close by our home for just a year it had tons of hogs on it but they never came into the corn.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Here's a better picture of the turkeys.


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Couple bucks from last year, hoping to get a shot on one of these.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

good looking pics


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

gobblercrazy: that second buck is really freaky looking but its definitely a shooter. great pics


----------



## turkeytim (Dec 30, 2009)

*heres a few of mine*

just a few shooters


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

I just put out my first 2 of the year this past week. I'll check them in a week or two.


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

bowtechy95 said:


> gobblercrazy: that second buck is really freaky looking but its definitely a shooter. great pics


Thanks! Yea I was hoping to see him last year, but only saw him once after legal shooting light and got him a bunch on cam. Hopefully he lived through the season. So far, I'm pretty sure that all 3 of those bucks are still alive. Lets hope this season treats me as well as last year.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

two fawns


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ACE13 (Oct 10, 2009)

Gobblercrazy... I need to come up to wherever you at an kill that first one! haha


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

just a few. got plenty more of wolves, some NICE mulies and 2 moose.


----------



## defrost (Feb 21, 2010)

Heres one


----------



## defrost (Feb 21, 2010)

and some more


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

hey defrost which wildgame camera is that i have been thinking of getting one because of the price those seem like pretty good picture quality


----------



## twistedmetal (Jul 18, 2010)

The quality of the pics from the Wildgame cameras looks pretty good.


----------



## defrost (Feb 21, 2010)

muzzyman1212 said:


> hey defrost which wildgame camera is that i have been thinking of getting one because of the price those seem like pretty good picture quality


I got the ir3c at dicks sporting goods for $80, and I might get another


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Hey, how about some of those wolf pics?


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

x-force hunter said:


> Hey, how about some of those wolf pics?


will do. will post them up as soon as i get home from work bud.


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

got a few more of wolfs i am looking for. got a couple of pics of some packs. all 5 in a pic.


----------



## Bert Colwell (Jun 25, 2005)

Lots of great pictures guys!


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

hey inline6 which bushnell camera is that


----------



## MartinHunter12 (Jan 6, 2010)

This is a buck we couldnt get from last year , umpd to se him next year


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

muzzyman1212 said:


> hey inline6 which bushnell camera is that


i believe its the trail sentry. i will have to double check and make sure its not the scout. i got a total of 8 of them and almost all are different lol. well actualy 3 are the same including this one and the rest are differnt. i will make sure tomorrow and let you know for sure. it really works great though. hasent let me down yet.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

well i bought a trail sentry last week and i put it out on thursday and went a pulled the card today and i got a nice 8 pt (for arkansas) and a few does and a button buck and a spike but i only had 43 pictures after 4 1/2 days it doesnt seem like a lot of pictures how many do you guys normaly get anyway here is some pictures i got with it








i thought this one was funny cause you can see the deers tail up








this is the 8 pt
















8 pt with the button buck in the back ground








the last picture my favorite its of the 8 pt stickin his toungh out


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

sorry guys i will size down the pictures next time:darkbeer:


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Just ordered my first camera from Cabelas yesterday, I'm pretty excited about it. It should be here when I get back from the worlds


----------



## 4hArcher (Oct 9, 2009)

Couple of pics.


----------



## MOhunter13 (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## skulzhead (Aug 4, 2010)

*deer*

look it this deer


----------



## BowMadnessXS11 (Aug 3, 2010)

damb MOhunter13, i with i could hunt up there :O haha you got some big bucks


----------



## MOhunter13 (Oct 18, 2009)

BowMadnessXS11 said:


> damb MOhunter13, i with i could hunt up there :O haha you got some big bucks


Kansas my friend KANSAS!!!:shade:


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Just got my new Moultrie in the woods a few minutes ago. Hoping to be able to contribute some good pics to this thread soon


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

this is one


----------



## [HoytMan] (Jul 19, 2010)

*What do you think he would score?*

This is the first good buck i had on my camera.. He was on the food plot the night before i picked it up


----------



## duxdown (Jun 10, 2010)

[HoytMan] said:


> This is the first good buck i had on my camera.. He was on the food plot the night before i picked it up


Hey that"S my birthday buck!!!!


----------



## TaylorDennis92 (Apr 30, 2009)

i don't got no pics of any bucks


----------



## twistedmetal (Jul 18, 2010)

Here are a few and my best so far this year. I forgot to reset the time and date so it is incorrect. But it was July 3rd this year.


----------



## twistedmetal (Jul 18, 2010)

ttt


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*Zacks buck*

These have been around all summer!! His sister will probally get to him first!!!


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Future Booner


----------



## jmr450 (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## bowhunter12791 (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## ACE13 (Oct 10, 2009)

Where are you from? 



bowhunter12791 said:


>


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

Rory/MO said:


> Future Booner


what wildgame camera is that


----------



## joelpresmyk8 (Jan 21, 2010)

Rory/MO said:


> Future Booner


your the one that stole my camera!!!:wink:


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

MOhunter13, what part of missouri are you in? those are monsters


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

some pics from deer lease and my house


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

[HoytMan] said:


> This is the first good buck i had on my camera.. He was on the food plot the night before i picked it up


130ish.

Jake


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

All nice deer guys.

Jake


----------



## CR-Hunt-Hard (Aug 9, 2010)

the one on the primos cam is almost identicle to one i got.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

HoYtShOoTeR76 said:


> what wildgame camera is that


El Cheapo that I got for Christmas last year. It's the s2


----------



## CR-Hunt-Hard (Aug 9, 2010)

i got 132 pics of these three deer in one night and one morning.
a doe.
a scrub buck.
and a good shooter.
me and my buddy jake "hoytshooter76" are scouting for this season and we dont think were doing to bad for starting 2 days ago.
ill keep updating every couple of days.


----------



## bowhunter12791 (Oct 12, 2009)

ACE13, i live in Ohio, in the area people call Mohican.

There's 2-3 bigger ones back there, just have to get them pulled in also , well that is if they don't get shot by the neighbor farmer with nuisance tags, he tends to do that


----------



## b.t.guardian07 (Aug 16, 2010)

too bad those bucks are coming out too early^^


----------



## willculbertson (Aug 16, 2010)

this is 2 of many pictures of this buck in my wood about 20 yards from my tree stand and some raccoons


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## ACE13 (Oct 10, 2009)

Haha, I think i'd have to drop him if I saw him too.



bowhunter12791 said:


> ACE13, i live in Ohio, in the area people call Mohican.
> 
> There's 2-3 bigger ones back there, just have to get them pulled in also , well that is if they don't get shot by the neighbor farmer with nuisance tags, he tends to do that


----------



## BowHunter0905 (Jul 31, 2010)

Hopefully gonna be my first buck with a bow.


----------



## 734ryany939 (Aug 8, 2010)

Awsome pics!!! I want a trail cam now!!!


----------



## truetexan#1 (Aug 12, 2010)

just got these out of the camera last weekend


----------



## dubllung4 (Jul 30, 2010)

734ryany939 said:


> Awsome pics!!! I want a trail cam now!!!


Dont get one whatever you do!!! If you do buy one pretty soon you will have 2 then 3 and then a few homebrews and pretty soon your broke!:mg:


----------



## baja_blast1 (Jul 31, 2010)

droped him las weekend


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

TTT anybody still running theirs?


----------



## truetexan#1 (Aug 12, 2010)

why wouldnt you ?


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Some people pull there's because they think it scares deer. 
Got a lot of does and a couple small bucks so far at one of the farms I hunt, but haven't checked the cameras at another farm in about a month. Should have some good ones on there.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

i just got some pics of a nice buck, i will upload tomorrow under my dad's account: SETTHEHOOK


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Here are two different bucks that I have so far on one farm. After this weekend I'll post all the buck pics so far that I have on a different farm.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Well my dad went down last night and brought the cards back tonight. Here's some of the bucks we got on them.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Nobody's got anything to contribute? TTT


----------



## $bowhunter$ (Jun 28, 2010)

awsome thread guys. ill post some pics here in awhile.


----------



## $bowhunter$ (Jun 28, 2010)

heres some of my better deer on my farm


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

I'll add some more..


----------

